# Outside sign lights



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

This would work, use a surface mt box. Many options as far as cfl,led or hid

http://www.baselite.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=Signlighting


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Ima Hack said:


> This would work, use a surface mt box. Many options as far as cfl,led or hid
> 
> http://www.baselite.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=Signlighting


 
Those will work, but check out the led lights that can be mounted on a gooseneck. search RAB lighting for the online catolog:thumbsup:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gooseneck was what I was thinking, but the ones I have installed have had a junction box to mount it to. If I put a pancake box on the wall would that work to mount a gooseneck to.

How bright would an LED be, I just installed some in a walk in cooler and they didn`t seem very bright to me.


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

darren79 said:


> Gooseneck was what I was thinking, but the ones I have installed have had a junction box to mount it to. If I put a pancake box on the wall would that work to mount a gooseneck to.
> 
> How bright would an LED be, I just installed some in a walk in cooler and they didn`t seem very bright to me.


I am not really impressed with some of the LED stuff, so far. I did a flag pole with one of the bullet style LED type fixtures from RAB and the light output sucks.

For your sign....to0 bad you couldn't mount something at ground level and up-light the sign. That way you wouldn't have to look at any light fixture on the wall. They are kind of distracting, imo.


----------



## jackson26 (Dec 28, 2011)

There are many types of outside sign lights. But, surface mt box is one of the best outside lights. It's really work and also available in number of version.


----------

